# Ruger SR22 vs. Sig Sauer 1911-22



## ZoSo0789 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking to purchase a .22 handgun for practice. Aesthetics are not my primary concern, I'm looking for something reliable and can at up any kind of decent ammo, however I tend to gravitate toward the more classic style guns (er 1911 lol). I've read nothing but great things on each; reliable, good quality, accurate, no feeding problems or jamming regardless of ammo, etc so I'm just looking for some recommendations on which to settle on. My dad already has a Ruger MKIII, so Im trying to get some a bit different. I tried out just about everything else, and these are just the ones that feel the best to me....
So how bout it??? Any opinions?










OR


----------

